# Prototype search... the 0-8-0



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

So ... 

Can anyone find an example of an 0-8-0T or 0-8-2T in narrow gauge, with a rear overhanging firebox? Something along the lines of the Uintah 0-6-2T's only with the overhanging firebox at the rear... 

Bruce Pryor's site has an 0-8-2T with side tanks... but the firebox is between the frames, and over the rear axle, from the photo. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Matt, The OR&L didn't have one. 

Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Black Mountains had a neat 2-8-0 outside frame, side tank loco. Would make a nice bash for the Bachmann model sometime. 
David.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The "Hunslet" catalogue lists the folowing: 

Diana 2-8-0 tender engine. 
Miro 2-8-0 tender engine. 
Dolph 2-8-4T side tank engine -on my "to build" list! 

NZ made a great number of eight coupled locos for their CAPE gauge lines: 

class P 2-8-0 
class O Oa Ob Oc 2-8-0 
class B Ba Bb 4-8-0 
class Bc 2-8-2 which was Vauclain compound! 
class X 4-8-2 
class Wj 2-8-4T 
class K Ka Kb 4-8-4 
class J Ja Jb 4-8-4 I personally think the Ja is prettiest with its air streamed casing! 

These are simply the results from two slim pamphlets on my bookshelf -it is not as uncommon a layout as you would think in narrow gauge locos. The Mount Meru class Garratt of the EAR 4-8-4+4-8-4 were metre gauge.... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like very much to see what that looked like, David! (Google not helping much this round.... where was that railroad, and anything else I might look for?) 

One interesting thing I found ... the Black Hills scenic line that has the Weyerhaeuser/Rayonnier 110 2-6-6-2T has a 2-6-2T that looks like it was made by cutting the mallet in half..... wonder if we'll see a 2-6-2T from Bachmann's "Could have been" department at some point? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Matt, 
She was Deadwood Central #3 'Ruby Basin'. I need to scan the photo. It had great lines. 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be very interested to see it .... I found a couple of Deadwood Central photos on the web, but most after the wire came, or with a 4-4-0.... 

That rear overhanging firebox makes for a long locomotive in an 0-8-0 ... particularly when the boiler was originally intended for a deckless cab, requiring the cab to be moved back a bit to have room to fire with a closed in cab.... and yeah, you've guessed it; I'm considering trying to make an 0-8-0 out of a B-mann 2-8-0. Now that I've got my feet wet on cutting up the front end, I guess next I'll try the back! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever since I found out that without the front pilot the Connie can negotiate R1s I've also considered something like this, but so far the loco is just way to big for my little layout, but I look forward to seeing what you accomplish with it.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't want to make a pest of myself, but, David, any chance you might be able to scan that photo? I've still not found any images online. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Matt, 
Can you drop me an email that I cna then reply to, for some reason my FTP site will no longer recognise MLS so I cant seem to upload photos. I let it go a few days to see if it fixed itself up, but nothing has changed. 

I'll email you the photo if you send me an e-mail to reply to. 
Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Fletch, did you update your profile (i.e., change your name from your first name to your first name and middle initial?) I had the same problem with FTP and my account, and that cleared it up. I forget where Steve wrote the "how to" on that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Fletch sent me the picture by e-maii. Neat engine! Looks like a definate possibility for the 2-8-0, like he said. 

Fletch, if it's ok, I can post it in here.... just say the word. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

sure go ahead, I just cant seem to load photos to MLS anymore...something's wrong! 
Go ahead and show the pic. 

David.


----------

